# Whitney Mason altered color? Ice Blue



## MNJars (May 13, 2013)

It seems a couple of altered colored jars have popped up on ebay lately.  This looks to be RB #2996-9 Whitney Mason.  ALWAYS be cautious of this color.  Does anyone else think this is heat stained?

Whitney Mason Ice Blue


----------



## MNJars (May 13, 2013)

After looking at the seller's other auctions, it's obvious that they are pushing large quantities of altered glass items.  Beware.


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2013)

That guy is the biggest A-HOLE on Ebay, king of the nukers!!


----------



## deenodean (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MNJars
> 
> After looking at the seller's other auctions, it's obvious that they are pushing large quantities of altered glass items.  Beware.


 
 thx 4 the heads up !


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 15, 2013)

Granted, this guy has a lot of nuked stuff in his listings - but blue isn't a color you get by nuking, it's some shade of purple or that sickly brown color.  And, looking at the photos, I'm not seeing any of the tell-tale signs of "heat staining" either (the shine doesn't look quite right and/or unevenness in the color especially around the threads.  I think it just may be real.  I'm not sure I'd call it ice blue, looks kinda like a Knowlton blue to me.  Maybe epackage would want to elaborate on his statement - do you have experience with this guy?  -Tammy


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2013)

Yes I do Tammy, he denies knowing anything about nuked bottles yet he relists bottles that are their normal color when he buys them on Ebay and then a month later sells the same bottle that is purple all of a sudden. We have had a few interesting email battles in the past, I wish I could get him tossed from Ebay  but they don't care about altered glass being sold as long as they get their cut...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2013)

> Does anyone else think this is heat stained?


That's my guess, the Horlicks probably also. Aqua can turn with irradiating but I don't think this far. Maybe it does, I never tried.
Horlick


----------



## zecritr (May 15, 2013)

not knowing for sure of course but looking at the last pic were it is shown with another jar it just looks wrong.maybe it's just me


----------



## GuntherHess (May 15, 2013)

That seller has loads of radiation ruined glass , stay away.


----------



## appliedlips (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jarsnstuff
> 
> but blue isn't a color you get by nuking,
> 
> Blues and green as well as true ambers can be achieved through gamma radiation. The insulator hobby has been aware of this for years. That color is a dead ringer for an altered aqua jar. I have seen a couple Keene flasks sell at major auction houses for big bucks in the past few years in the same color. One had a distinct characteristic, exactly the same as an aqua one that sold on eBay less than a year before. Jars and bottles occur in these colors so it makes it very hard to discern. Considering the source, odds say this one is not the real deal. Most of the information shared online on nuking is incorrect.


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (May 17, 2013)

Thats crazy the Nuked Whitney went for 180 bucks


----------



## digginthedog (May 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

